# Locks on the rear garage/locker



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My Comanche has the black unlock and twist locks on the rear garage/through locker, which I guess are standard across the range? 


2 questions if I may?...


- Firstly, mine have faded on the upper surface due, presumably, to weathering. Has anyone else experienced this?


- Secondly, how do folks keep the area clean and lubricated under the locks (where they attach to the MH)?


Mine look a little cruddy under there so I was thinking of cleaning and re-oiling. Do I use oil, grease or PTFE silicone spray?


Cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is a special lock lubricant.
It's graphite powder in a solvent carrier.
It's in a small aerosol form. You squirt it directly into the keyhole. The solvent evaporates leaving just the dry graphite powder which doesn't attract other dust or oils.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The key mechanisms themselves are fine...its just under the black housing on the MH where there's an accumulation of crud. I'll get this off but just wanted the mechanical part then re-lubricated.


In the absence of any answers I was thinking some light solvent to clear the crud off and a small blob of grease on the mechanical part.


Graham:smile2:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend putting grease on the underside of the locking mechanism as this will soon cause a build up of dirt and crud. Better to just clean it up now and then leave it and just remember to keep checking it when you routinely clean the van.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Fair point - maybe just a wipe over with some light oil then? Just to keep it protected?


Graham:smile2:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Graham

Maybe try a good bicycle shop, there is a company called "finish Line" that make a dry teflon lubricant for chains etc when being used in dry, dusty, sandy conditions. It needs a really good shake and comes out watery as a carrier is used to get it into place which then evaporates leaving the non sticky lubricant behind.

Lee


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Personally, I use a silicone lubricant. It dries out leaving a silicone coating, so not attracting dirt, but lubricating moving parts.
As far as the garage locks go, because 1/4 turn moves the locking lever away from the door, it anything in the garage has moved and got in the way of the lever arm, it can be difficult or impossible to open the door, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> My Comanche has the black unlock and twist locks on the rear garage/through locker, which I guess are standard across the range?
> 
> 2 questions if I may?...
> 
> ...


----------

